# Made Les3176's Mac @ Cheese and ABT's. The end from a Great Smokin' weekend!!!



## rp ribking (Apr 10, 2011)

I got the recipe from a thread that Les did. I used gouda cheese and smoked with hickory.

This is an outstanding recipe. ABT's are great too!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## roller (Apr 10, 2011)

Looking good !!!


----------



## rdknb (Apr 10, 2011)

looks good


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 10, 2011)

Great way to finish it off! Looks delicious!


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 10, 2011)

Great looking food. I need to try that mac and cheese. I have one  that I make with 7 cheeses and it is really expensive so this would be a great alternative.


----------



## les3176 (Apr 10, 2011)

Glad you liked the recipe!!!Looks like it turned out good!! Nice job!! I have afew differant mac&cheese recipes and this one is probably my favorite!


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 10, 2011)

That looks so good! I still haven't tried Mac-cheese in the smoker yet? Sounds REALLY good. I just never think to make it! Man it's way past time!!


----------



## smokingeagle (Apr 10, 2011)

Made some of that mac & cheese last weekend. Made a double batch for 12 people and there was no left overs. Definitly have to make more often .Thanks les3176.


----------



## prov1 (Apr 17, 2011)

What is the recipe?  I do baked beans in the smoker all the time but never thought about doing Mac & Cheese......


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 17, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Great looking food. I need to try that mac and cheese. I have one  that I make with 7 cheeses and it is really expensive so this would be a great alternative.




There is an awesome mac & cheese recipe on the back of a velveta cheese box. I know, but check it out! It's the one that my mother used to make 50 years ago. I don't think it has ever changed.


----------



## les3176 (Apr 17, 2011)

For those of you looking for the recipe here ya go!!!

 3 CUPS MACARONI

 3 TBL. BUTTER

 3 TBL. AP FLOUR

 2 1/2 CUPS MILK

 2 1/2 CUPS HEAVY CREAM

 3 CUPS SHREADED CHEESE,,ANY CHEESE YA WANT

 SALT TO TASTE

 PEPPER TO TASTE

ONION POWDER TO TASTE

GARLIC POWDER TO TASTE

 IN SAUCE PAN BRING TO BOIL WATER AND COOK MACARONI FOR 3 MINS.  DRAIN PASTA AND PUT IN MED. FOIL PAN

 IN SAUCE PAN ON MED. HEAT MELT BUTTER AND STIR IN FLOUR AND SPICES.

 ADD MILK AND CREAM HEAT UNTILL THICKENS,STIRRING OCCASIONALLY TO KEEP FROM STCKING

 ADD SHREADED CHEESE,STIR UNTILL MELTED

 MIX CHEESE SAUCE TO MACARONI IN FOIL PAN.

 FOR INCREASED BATCH SIZE ADD

 TO EVERY 1 CUP OF MACARONI:

 1 TBL. BUTTER

 1 TBL. AP FLOUR

 1 1/2 CUPS MILK OR CREAM

 1 CUP CHEESE

 TO SMOKE :

 PLACE MIXED MACARONI  IN FOILPAN INTO SMOKER.

 RUN SMOKER AS NORMAL TEMPS BETWEEN 225-250

 STIR EVERY 45-60MINS.

 TAKE A TASTE WHILE STIRRING TO CHECK FOR NOODLE DONENESS AND SMOKE FLAVOR

 COOK UNTILL MACARONI IS TENDER AND CHEESE SAUCE IS THICKENED. ABOUT 2-3 HOURS

 I ALWAYS CHECK THE TASTE FOR THE SMOKE, IT IS VERY EASY TO OVER SMOKE MAC&CHEESE

 USE ANY TYPE WOOD YOU WANT MOST WORK WELL


----------

